

Go-codec: fast encode/decode JSON, MessagePack, CBOR, BINC; withcode generation - ugorji
http://ugorji.net/blog/re-introducing-go-codec-library-for-msgpack-binc-cbor-json-and-more

======
ugorji
Summary:

The go-codec library is a High Performance, Feature-Rich and Idiomatic Go
encoding/decoding library for binc, msgpack, cbor, json, with runtime
reflection or compile-time code generation support.

About a year ago, we announced go-codec as a library for msgpack. The go-codec
library has come a long way since then.

